# IR Remote Start my pc



## Necrofire (Feb 1, 2008)

Yup, that's what I wanna do. Anyone know how I'd go about doing that?

I want about a ~50ft range or so.

I guess I want something that'll receive a signal and short the power button.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 1, 2008)

Check it out ....

http://www.streamzap.com/

And can be bought at Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00008XETO/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Necrofire (Feb 1, 2008)

So how would I set this up to turn my computer on without other usb devices doing so?


----------



## AsRock (Feb 1, 2008)

A battery maybe  ?.  Do a yahoo or google search in Making a infrared switch maybe ?..


----------



## Necrofire (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm so disappointed in myself, I meant RF, so that I could turn my computer on while I'm nearing the door to inside.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 1, 2008)

Ahhh! Does remote off but not on. Hmmmm ... Lemme search around a little bit more.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 1, 2008)

Here yah go ....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813998806


----------



## ktr (Feb 1, 2008)

You dont really want IR...because of the line of site issue. I have seen sweet remote pc mods made with a wireless door bell. Which is more ideal for it uses a radio.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks ktr. How does one forget about that. I have seen it done with an xbox in my console modding days.


----------



## Necrofire (Feb 1, 2008)

That's about what I found on google, which seems like a good idea.

Thanks guys, will post a new thread on it if I get it working.


----------



## Ripper3 (Feb 1, 2008)

If you're willing to look about (I can't find where I last saw it), there's a PSU with a remote control. It can be tuned on and off remotely, of course. The remote itself is a sort of key fob, reminds me of the key fobs from third-party alarm systems in cars.
Not quite sure on the exact specs and such, of the PSU, and how it works, but it seems it would simply connect up to the power switch on the motherboard, or that seems the simplest idea anyhow. Although you have a good PSU already, so there's little point in that.

If you have an alarm system in your home, with a front door sensor, you could adapt that, but you'd still need to do something to make sure the PC is really off, or at least in a low-power state, before it closes the circuit, and lets power flow between the power pins, otherwise every time your front door is opened, your PC will turn off 
If you do have an alarm system, you can try and modify the alarm box, to actually send a signal once the door is opened to another receiver. You'd have to construct, or use a separate circuit for this mind, as most alarm systems likely won't be available with receivers, but rather, transmitters, such as the motion sensors.
The receiver on your computer's end could then have logic circuits inside, connected to the power LED pins, and also, subsequently the power switch pins on the motherboard. The circuit could be made to check for power on the LED line. If there's power, that means the LED should be on, so the system is turned on, and no signal is needed.
I there's no power through the LED pins, the PC is off, or in a low-power state, and needs to be turned on, or woken up. It can then close the power switch circuit momentarily (with the logic detecting the LED line getting power, it should then open the power switch circuit again, so that it's not emulating when the power button is held down).
In this way, the door can be opened even when the PC is on, and the power switch won't (or shouldn't at least), be activated again.
I've probably got something completely wrong somewhere along the lines, but that's how I'd do it, without asking for further help. Someone's got a better system out there though I bet.


----------

